# Good looking hydronic baseboard heating?



## SKIP4661 (Dec 3, 2008)

I always used Slant Fin Fine/Line 15 and never had any complaints but its all personal preference.


----------



## ninghai (Dec 29, 2009)

its like BMW vs. Hundai. there is no comparison. 

i have runtal throughout my house. they not only look good, they perform much better too in terms of generating more heat than same length slant fin. 

piping is more difficult with runtal though because they need to be much more precise. there is not much "wiggle room" so to speak.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I also do not like the look of slant fins
Since we have radiators in the rest of the house I am doing the same in the addition
But I am going with old style decorative models


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for understanding. I think I may spring the 5Gs for the Runtal throughout the house, I'm saving by DIYing it anyway. 
SD, I like they way they look too but I got rid of my cast iron radiators to make more room. They do take up a lot of real estate and it was difficult arranging furniture around them. 
I think from a BTU perspective, those rads are more expensive than Runtal.
As for piping, I'll be using a pex product to snake around the house so hopefully the connections will be a non-issue.


----------



## JohnH1 (Jan 9, 2009)

If you are trying to improve the looks of a couple of rooms maybe look at cast aluminum covers.:thumbsup:


----------



## ruddydog (Aug 1, 2010)

JohnH1 said:


> If you are trying to improve the looks of a couple of rooms maybe look at cast aluminum covers.:thumbsup:


Hi, I'm new to this site so I hope I'm posting the right way. Any way I like the baseboard cover in your picture #6. Where can I purchase these? Is there a web site I can view these on? Do these retro over the fin of slant fin covers? Any information you can give me would be most helpful.


----------



## ruddydog (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi again, I should of read how to post before I did post, so here I go again. I would like to find out where to purchase the baseboard cover pictured #6 from JohnH1.. And if there is an online web site I can view them on. Any information on them would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## RichardE (Apr 17, 2007)

*Baseboard Heating Covers*

The nice decorative baseboard heating covers above are from Overboards; be advised they're as spendy as they are good looking - $50/linear foot.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

RichardE said:


> The nice decorative baseboard heating covers above are from Overboards; be advised they're as spendy as they are good looking - $50/linear foot.


Wow, $50/ft is n line with runtal rads.


----------

